# Adding new sounds to System Pref "sound effects".



## Dean M (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi.  I downloaded some wave sounds that I like to a folder on my HD,  but can't figure out how to add them to the 'sound effects' folder in my System Preferences. What's the procedure or am I going about this all wrong. Thanks Dean M


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2008)

Because you are doing the procedure wrong.  What's the name of the sound effect program you are trying to use? Which OS X version are you using on which Mac? What does the program's README file say?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 19, 2008)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106409


----------



## Dean M (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Satcomer.   I am running a 17" flat screen 125 GHz Power PC G4. With OS version 10.4.11.  

I downloaded about 20  'sounds' several months ago to my 'Home' folder, to add to the System Preference  Sounds ' alert'  sound effects as I didn't really like any of the built in ones.  
 The new ones all have a Quicktime icon, and it's not an .app with a 'read me' or anything else. They will play through QuickTime and  are like 'applause', 'booing', honking', hoots, whistles, etc......
I'm fairly new to Macs, so I thought like Windows, you could just browse to the folder and drag them to Syst. Pref.
  So How DO I get different 'alert' sounds into System Pref. sound effects?   Thanks.  Dean M


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2008)

It doesn't matter. All you have to do is make sure the sound has an .aif file.


----------



## Hughvane (Jun 15, 2008)

Dean M said:


> Hi Satcomer.   I am running a 17" flat screen 125 GHz Power PC G4. With OS version 10.4.11. So How DO I get different 'alert' sounds into System Pref. sound effects?



S'been a while Dean, but I knew I'd read a Sys Sound question somewhere. If you haven't already worked around getting new sounds into your Mac's system, here goes:
1. Go -> Computer -> System -> Library -> Sounds
Any added files *must be in .aiff format*. When adding sound files to the Sounds folder, the process will be blocked by the warning "xxxxx file cannot be moved because ........"
2. Click Authenticate
3. Type in your Password at the next prompt
4. The new sound file will be added to the Sounds folder.
New sounds can then be used via System Prefs -> Sound -> Sound Effects
You can load multiple sound files in .aiff format into Sounds with just the one Authentication.

Regarding the sounds you downloaded, Sound Converter will modify them to .aiff format. http://www.pure-mac.com/audio.html#soundconverter


----------



## Dean M (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Hugevane !  Solves all my problems.   Dean M


----------



## Hughvane (Jun 16, 2008)

Dean M said:


> Thanks Hughvane! Solves all my problems.



This is what we like in forums - satisfied customers  And thanks to you Dean for responding .... Cheers, Hugh


----------



## dgurney (Jan 15, 2012)

Satcomer said:


> Because you are doing the procedure wrong.  What's the name of the sound effect program you are trying to use?



What "procedure"?  The guy's not doing a procedure.  He asked how to add sound effects to his Mac.  He's not using a sound-effects program; he clearly said he downloaded some sound files.

The Apple article says you need to convert the files to AIFF and put them under

/Users/(your user ID)/Library/Sounds

Under Lion, Apple has ignorantly decided to hide the Library directory, so first of all you need to make it visible again by launching Terminal and then entering

chflags nohidden /Users/[username]/Library

Then you can drag AIFF files into Library/Sounds and they're supposed to show up in System Preferences.

You could probably also go to the system-wide Library directory, add a Sounds directory under it, and put AIFFs in there.  These would be visible to all user accounts on the system, not just yours.


----------



## jbarley (Jan 15, 2012)

I think after 4 years the OP either has the problem solved or has given up and moved on.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi, Feb 2020 here . I'm trying to find out how to add sound effects in the iMovie library and stumbled here. Do you know how to get them in there? And not just the system/sound etc? I can save as .aiff but it appears the files there (I did search around to find the old iLive Sound effects) are called .caf


----------

